# radeonfb + fbsplash @ 1680x1050 = POSSIBLE ?

## Lori

I have a laptop with an ATi X300 card and a 1680x1050 native resolution. I used fbsplash with uvesafb, but it doesn't support that high resolution, and I switched to radeonfb, which does. However, fbsplash stopped working  :Sad:  (I do have a high resolution theme initramfs). I read some user's account of successfully using radeonfb with fbsplash, but it was an old post and probably not a high resolution. This brings me to my first question: is this combination even supposed to work, or is it a no-go from the start? If it should work, what kind of things should I look into...?

----------

## Lori

Nobody? Not even a hint?

[Bump]

----------

## Hibbelharry

I think radeonfb won't be able to do the trick. But upcoming kms for radeon cards should be able to operate in your native resolution. See what's already merged to Linux 2.6.31.

----------

## Lori

radeonfb does operate at my native resolution. The problem is that fbsplash doesn't seem to work with it.

----------

## gohmdoree

i have similar issues.  my monitor is a 19" lcd that does 1280x1024 i believe.  with radeon support installed as modules, it comes off as unsupported.  if compile into the kernel, no issues.  what were your fixes?

----------

## gohmdoree

i have similar issues.  my monitor is a 19" lcd that does 1280x1024 i believe.  with radeon support installed as modules, it comes off as unsupported.  if compile into the kernel, no issues.  what were your fixes?

----------

## Lori

 *gohmdoree wrote:*   

> i have similar issues.  my monitor is a 19" lcd that does 1280x1024 i believe.  with radeon support installed as modules, it comes off as unsupported.  if compile into the kernel, no issues.  what were your fixes?

 

My fixes? Native resolution always worked with redeonfb, while fbsplash never. I didn't advance anything on this topic unfortunately. I tried KMS too, no luck with 1680x1050 + fbsplash...

----------

